# fuse problems on heat press.....



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey all,
I have the clam style press sold by Proworld which many other companies sell under different names. 16x20 size. Lately it's been popping the internal fuse. Let it cool for a couple of seconds and reset it and it takes off heating again. Had to do this several times saturday at a festival cause it kept popping the fuse. Today it did it several times while heating up. Once it got heated up it worked fine today.
Anyone else have this kind of trouble with their clamshell press?

Thanks
Craig


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

may be the fuse is broken. 

Just a wild guess.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The fuse will blow to protect the heating element. It sounds like there is a short at some place internally..I guess it could be a voltage surge from external source...but I would call Pro World and ask if this sounds like a heating element problem


----------



## knifemaker3 (Sep 8, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> The fuse will blow to protect the heating element. It sounds like there is a short at some place internally..I guess it could be a voltage surge from external source...but I would call Pro World and ask if this sounds like a heating element problem


Charles, that was my thinking too. I'm going to call Proworld and ask them. Just thought maybe someone else had already had this problem and know what to do.


T-bot, you could be right as well. I've had fuses go bad before on electrical equipment.

Thanks all,
Craig


----------

